# March 4th, LI/NY Herf!!



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

at palmers/aka churchills at Maxwell and Dunn's!!!

come one, come all

cigars, food, drinks, cigars, and more cigars....:w

click below for location information, from 12pm till????

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm there! Where are the rest of you guys?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

is the age limit 18 or 21?
this sounds like it'll be fun..
count me in


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

sirxlaughs said:


> is the age limit 18 or 21?
> this sounds like it'll be fun..
> count me in


not sure honestly, but it's definately 21 to drink:u


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

yea.. the drinking part is fine..
but my brother's 19, which means he can smoke, but not drink..
some places still have that 21 limit, tho..
wanted to make sure he could go too..


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i am sure it would be cool


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

if they kick me out...i just might cry.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Less than 2 weeks away, might be some surprises at this herf


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I will definatly try and clear my schedule for this date.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

OK, the first packages of the vendors supporting this herf arrived today:

Altadis
CigarBid
SAG Imports

More to follow, will keep updating as they come in.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

OK, update on the vendor support - today was Torano's contribution package - very nice! Thank you Torano Cigars! Will keep updating.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

OK received contributing packages today from Camacho Cigars and Alec Bradley Cigars - very nice!!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Unfortunatly the wife has kicked house hunting in high gear so chances are I will not make it this time as she has already scheduled us to go see homes this Staurday. Wish I could make it, but if she is unhappy, than she makes me unhappy.:r Hopefully we can get another group together when the warmer weather comes. Have fun guys and smoke 2 for me!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

OK, today's update - received very nice contributing packages today from Rocky Patel, Cigar Magazine and Tabacalera La Caya Cigars - very nice!! 

By the end of the week, I'm going to need a definite if you are planning to attend to make sure I have enough goody bags.


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

My brother (sirxlaughs) and I both plan on attending.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

never been to a herf before... and this is in my area... what should I expect? or should i fear....?


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok, today we have contributions from Oliveros Cigars - very nice! :thumbs: Hank, Lighter's Direct - Very nice, thank you Steven and from Atlantic Cigars -Thank You Paul!

I'm getting the vendor support, now its up to you guys to show up.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

scc135 said:


> never been to a herf before... and this is in my area... what should I expect? or should i fear....?


Fear nothing - its a herf - expect lots of generousity/trading, making new friends and relaxing and enjoying cigars, drinks and food. Let me know for sure if you are coming by the end of the week.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

jr-_p said:


> My brother (sirxlaughs) and I both plan on attending.


Seems like it's going to be three of us.
Myself, my brother, and the old man (father).
This is shaping up to be quite a herf. It'll be our first, and all the vendor support is already quite unexpected.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

sure, I'll show up for a bit. If I can't, I'll let you know.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Today I received some amazing Vendor contributions from Puff N Stuff Cigars - Thank you Al - very generous! A very nice package from Cuban Crafters - thank you Alberto! and a great package from Mayorga Coffee that smells amazing!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok guys, this herf is really shaping up. Today I received a very nice package from Perseo Cigar Company - thanks Phil!, Cigar Aficionado, Smoke Magazine, Joyas De Panama - Thanks David! and Cusano Cigars - very nice.


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Congratulations Dave and Scott!!!

Excellent Herf. It was well - organized and well attended!!!
It was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

crossbow said:


> Congratulations Dave and Scott!!!
> 
> Excellent Herf. It was well - organized and well attended!!!
> It was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!!


Hey Gene,
Good to see you over hear now and thank you for the kind words. It was a great herf and for those of you here that came, It was very nice to meet you. For those that didn't, well you missed a great time.


----------



## Shibumi-cl (May 27, 2005)

Great HERF, can't wait till the next one.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks to dave and scott. first herf and would definitely come back. it was nice to meet people.


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

That was a great herf...Let us know when the next one is :]

btw the coffee is great.


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Great to finally see you Jeff (Shibumi). So this is where you've been hiding.
All the best!!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

crossbow said:


> Great to finally see you Jeff (Shibumi). So this is where you've been hiding.
> All the best!!


Hey we have a seldonite on the board!:r I'm in Coram. We should hook up sometime. The invite is open to anyone in the area. I missed this last herf but am hoping there will be another in the near future.


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

neoflex said:


> Hey we have a seldonite on the board!:r I'm in Coram. We should hook up sometime. The invite is open to anyone in the area. I missed this last herf but am hoping there will be another in the near future.


So where do you smoke in this unforgiving land of strict smoking laws..

Port Jeff? cigar shop in 112 and 25? Jim's Smokeshop II? on 347 Mt 
Sinai? or in Jim's smokeshop along Sunrise?

Me, at home or with other BOTL in Churchill's


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I usually either smoke at home or at Smoke Signals in Port Jefferson. I also work in Manhattan and will usually stop in and smoke at a shop called Tainos.


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Then we probably have bumped into each other once. I occasionally go to smokesignals - if the wife is in a good mood.:tg I smoke mostly in my yard, sometimes at RonC's house and mostly
herfing with ScottC and DaveC in Churchill's.

Scott(smokesignals) is a good guy. 

I'm mostly on several boards and rarely on this one and occasionally on cigarweekly.


----------

